# Polish



## FlyingBird

İ know 'polonyalı' not mean only person.İ can use it also for Polish things, cars etc.

like:

Pazarda bazı polonyalı şeyler aldım.

But what does 'leh' mean, i just saw this word for first time so does it mean 'Pole'?

İs it correct to say 'benim bir leh arkadaşım var' or would more correct be to say 'benim bir polonyalı arkadaşım var'?


What is difference between 'lehçe' and 'polonyaca'...which one is correct?


----------



## Rallino

*Polonyalı* is more common, although Leh is also not incorrect.
*Lehçe* is more common, although Polonyaca is also not incorrect.


----------



## peptidoglycan

Lehçe and Polonyaca are the same. I prefer Polonyalı arkadaş, though Leh can be used for the people of Poland.


----------



## FlyingBird

çok hızlı cevap verdiğiniz için ikinize de teşekkürler.


----------



## FlyingBird

1.) bir polonyalı kişiyle dışarıda futbolu oynuyorum.

2.) bir polonyalı ile dışarıda futbolu oynuyorum.

3.) bir polonyalıyla dışarıda futbolu oynuyorum.

4.) bir lehle dışarıda futbolu oynuyorum.


can you sort those 4 sentences by the most correct please?


----------



## Rallino

1. Polonyalı bir kişiyle dışarıda futbol oynuyorum.
2. Bir Polonyalı ile dışarıda futbol oynuyorum.
3. Bir Polonyalıyla dışarıda futbol oynuyorum.
4. Bir Leh'le dışarıda futbol oynuyorum.


Sentences 2 and 3 are equally correct and the most natural ones.

Note that it's _Polonyalıyla _but _Leh*'*le, _with an apostrophe.
Also note that it's _futbol oynamak_.


----------



## sufler

The word Leh (in Polish: _Lach_) probably comes from *Lech *which was the name of the legendary creator of Polish nation and state.
This word in different versions was widely used for many centuries by the neighboring countries in reference to my nation.
Even we, Poles used it to describe ourselves, for example - this is a line from Polish XVI-century poem:

*Cny Lachu! Kto wie, jemu czyli tobie*
*Szczęście chce służyć? (...)*

In translation:
Noble "Lach"! Who knows, if the fortune
Wants to favor him or you? (...)

Personally, I prefer the name *Lehçe* for our language a thousand times more than the new "Polonyaca" thing


----------



## Rallino

> Personally, I prefer the name *Lehçe* for our language a thousand times more than the new "Polonyaca" thing


So do many people. 

The problem with the word _Lehçe_ is that, in written language, it has two meanings: (i) The Polish Language, (ii) dialect. 
So, out of context, it might become ambiguous to the reader.

This problem doesn't exist in spoken language, because the stress is different:
Léhçe = Polish
Lehçé = Dialect


----------

